# Makroaufnahmen, wie?



## the real intruder (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Canon Eos 5 gekauft. 
Ich bin SLR-Einsteiger, möchte aber gerne mal ein paar Makro-Aufnahmen machen. Will aber nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben.
Welche Ausrüstung wäre da für mich am besten geeignet?

1. Nahlinse? – hat damit jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht? (Vor- u. Nachteile?) Nur original Canon oder gehen auch andere?

2. Zwischenringe? – Ist das nicht etwas unpraktisch?

3. oder sogar Balgengerät? – hab ich in natura noch nie gesehen. Wird sowas überhaupt noch oft verwendet?

4. Makroobjektiv? – ist mir wohl zu teuer...

Mit Makro-Aufnahmen meine ich bis zum Abbildungsmaßstab 1:1


----------



## the real intruder (29. Februar 2004)

Noch niemand geantwortet?

Dann frage ich mal anders (kurz und bündig):
Welche Ausrüstung verwendet ihr für Makroaufnahmen? Und warum?


----------



## Vitalis (1. März 2004)

Hi Du,
ich kenn mich mit analoger Makrofotografie nicht wirklich aus und geb Dir deshalb einfach einen Link: http://www.kefk.net/Fotografie/Praxis/Technik/Makro/index.asp

Da gibts ein paar Infos dazu. Ansonsten hilft Dir auch Google ganz gut.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. März 2004)

Hi,

ich fotografiere mittlerweile mit der Canon 10D und dem Canon 100mm/2.8 Makro
Hab zwar auch schon mit Zwischenringen gearbeitet, aber nicht bei Kleinbild,
sondern nur bei Mittelformat. Geht gut und schöne Abbildungsmaßstäbe sind
möglich. Umständlich ist es schon ein wenig, klar.
Aber wenn das Geld knapp ist, dann würde ich mal so aus dem Bauch raus sagen,
nimm Zwischenringe, weil günstiger als ein Balgengerät.
Letzteres ist halt flexibler, als ein ständiger ZwiRi-Tausch. Optisch das selbe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## _chefrocka (5. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich fotografiere hobbymäßig und von der Uni aus (studiere Grafik-Design). Als Kamera benutze ich die alte Canon A1, die mir aber bis jetzt gute Dienste geleistet hat. Außerdem gibts bei Ebay oder gut sortierten Fachgeschäften jede Menge an Zusatzausrüstung zu erschwinglichen Preisen.

Wenn ich etwas im Makrobereich fotografieren möchte benutze ich entweder eine Nahlinse oder einen Zwischenring. Mit beiden Möglichkeiten hab ich schon sehr schöne Ergebnisse erzielen können.


----------



## the real intruder (5. März 2004)

Ah, ich hab mir von einem Profifotografen sagen lassen, dass eine Nahlinse keine gute Lösung sei, da die Bildqualität (bzgl. Schärfe und Farben) darunter leiden würde. So ganz kann ich mir das aber nicht vorstellen, besonders das mit den Farben...
Zwischenringe seien da die bessere Wahl und einem Makroobjektiv ebenbürtig. Allerdings braucht man für eine 1:1-Abbildung schon 3 Zwischenringe. Wenn man sich mal die Neupreise für so ein Set Zwischenringe anschaut, könnte man sich auch gleich ein Makroobjektiv kaufen. Z.B. von Voigtländer: http://212.185.118.6/cms/cms_voigtlaender.nsf/id/1EE2E71E4E831D5EC1256CCC0055A83A 
...scheint mit 219 EUR relativ preiswert zu sein...


----------



## mortimer (6. März 2004)

An sich hat Dein Profi da schon recht.
Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung würden aber 98% der Betrachter die Unterschiede nicht wahrnehmen. Wenn ich mir  ansehe, was die Leute so alles als Qualitätsausarbeitung schlucken ....

Grundsätzlich ist ein preiswerter Satz Nahlinsen optisch nie so gut korrigiert wie ein Objektiv. Aber wenn Du nicht gerade alle 3 Linsen zugleich einsetzt, bekommst Du durchaus akzeptable Ergebnisse. Zumindest wäre es ein kostengünstiger Einstieg in die Makrowelt. Außerdem kannst Du Nahlinsen auf allen Objektiven mit passendem Filterdurchmesser einsetzen. Also quer durch die Herstellerpalette.

Zwischenringe sind keine Optiken und von daher robust  und eine qualitativ hochwertige Lösung. Allerdings haben sie den gleichen Nachteil, den auch Nahlinsen haben : Der Aufnahmeabstand ist sehr gering. Daraus ergeben sich zwei Nachteile :
1. Die Lichtgestaltung wird schwieriger.
2. Belebte Objekte geben Fersengeld.

Balgengeräte sind was für Profis. Sie sind unhandlich und erfordern Wissen. Selbstverständlich bietet Dir ein Balgengerät tolle Möglichkeiten. Vor allem Shift-Balgengeräte entheben den Makrofotografen seines größten Problems : der mangelnden Schärfentiefe. Das hat aber auch seinen Preis !

Also bleibt noch eine Lösung, das Makroobjektiv.
Auf den ersten Blick scheint es zwar ein wenig teuer, aber Du hast ja gleich mehrere Vorteile.
Bei einer 100er oder 105er Brennweite hast Du einen größeren Aufnahmeabstand - die Hummel bleibt sitzen.
Du hast ein zusätzliches Objektiv, das in der Regel einem Zoom optisch überlegen ist.
Du hast ein wunderbares Portraitobjektiv.

Also zusammenfassend :
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mit Nahlinsen einsteigen, mir das ganze erst mal ansehen und wenn Du Geduld genug hast für die Makrofotografie, zum Makroobjektiv wechseln.

mortimer


----------



## Grille (6. März 2004)

Also ich nutze ein Balgen mit einem Teleobjektiv! Obwohl man keine Teles mit
Balgen nutzen soll, hat das für mich klare vorteile wenn ich ein Krabbelvieh
fotografieren will! Ich habe ca 1,5m abstand und gebe von dieser Entfernung auch
nur noch einen Lichtpunkt mit dem Blitz. Der nachteil ist die unhandlichkeit: die
erste Hand muss die Kamera+Balgen+Objektiv halten (was schon ganz schön
viel wiegt und ca 70cm lang ist, die zweite Hand muss den Blitz führen, die dritte
hand versucht scharf zu stellen  (nicht ganz einfach bei unter einem Millimeter
Schärfentiefe, und dann muss man noch zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auslösen!

Ich habe eine Nikon F90x; der rest ist auch von Nikon.


----------



## mortimer (6. März 2004)

@ Grille

Dich würde ich mal gerne bei der Arbeit sehen !
Ich schätze, das wäre eine von den Geschichten, die man seinen Enkeln am Kamin erzählt : "Kennt ihr eigentlich die Geschichte vom wahnsinnigen Fotografen mit den drei Armen ? "       

Aber wenn Du so zurechtkommst - viel Erfolg weiterhin !

mortimer


----------



## Grille (6. März 2004)

ok ... ich zeig dir mal ein Foto was ich so gemacht habe! 







ich muss ehrlich zugeben: ich habe immer meine Phasen mit Makrofotografie,
und jedesmal muss ich wieder neu überlegen, wie ich an den Auslöser kommen
soll


----------



## mortimer (6. März 2004)

Wie blitzt Du ?

Habe früher gerne Stabblitze von Metz verwendet; da kann man Drahtauslöser dranschrauben und so mit der "Blitzhand" auslösen.
_Rest per PN ._ 

Gruß,

mortimer


----------



## Grille (7. März 2004)

Ich blitze mit dem SB28 von Nikon (ich glaube so heißt das), habe es aber nicht
auf der Kamera, sondern am TTF Kabel. Das Funktioniert auch sehr gut, nur
muss ich immer genug Abstand haben, oder mit dem Licht so weit vor die Linse,
dass mein Objektiv keinen Schatten wirft. Einen passenden Schwanenhals habe
ich noch nicht gefunden ...


----------



## the real intruder (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mortimer _
> *
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist ein preiswerter Satz Nahlinsen optisch nie so gut korrigiert wie ein Objektiv. Aber wenn Du nicht gerade alle 3 Linsen zugleich einsetzt, bekommst Du durchaus akzeptable Ergebnisse. Zumindest wäre es ein kostengünstiger Einstieg in die Makrowelt. Außerdem kannst Du Nahlinsen auf allen Objektiven mit passendem Filterdurchmesser einsetzen. Also quer durch die Herstellerpalette.
> ...




Gut, dann werde ich es erst einmal mit Nahlinsen versuchen. 
Allerdings gibt es da wohl noch ein Problem:
Ich habe ein 28-80mm Zoomobjektiv (Das Standardobjektiv, das bei der Camera dabei war). Lässt sich daran eine Nahlinse überhaupt verwenden. Ich habe gelesen, dass es dann in der Bildmitte zu sogenannten Hot Spots kommen könnte. Daher sollte man unbedingt ein Objektiv mit fester Brennweite (von ca. 50 - 135 mm ) verwenden. 
Außerdem hat mein Objektiv auch gar kein Filtergewinde.


----------



## the real intruder (8. März 2004)

Was ist denn noch wichtig zu wissen, bevor man sich so ein Teil kauft? Wie wichtig ist die Dioptrienzahl? Wenn ich z.B. eine Nahaufnahme von meinem Auge (oder Auge eines Models) machen möchte... wäre dieser Artikel 
( http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3801032527&category=12036 )dazu geeignet?


----------



## mortimer (8. März 2004)

Also wenn Du so ein Set regulär im Laden kaufst ( zB. von HAMA) bekommst Du 3 Linsen . Eine mit +1, eine mit +2 und eine mit +4 . Die kannst Du einzeln verwenden oder kombinieren.
Das mit dem Hotspot kannst Du getrost vergessen. Im Zweifelsfall benutzt Du die Abblendtaste um den Filtereindruck zu überprüfen.
Ich fahr zwar auf der Nikon Schiene und kenne mich bei Canon -Objektiven nicht aus, aber daß da kein Schneckengang für Filter drauf sein soll würde mich doch sehr wundern. Schau noch mal genau .


----------



## Grille (11. März 2004)

ich glaube bei Makro-Aufnahmen ist wieder wichtig, wie hoch der Anspruch ist!

Jeden Objektiv ist für eine bestimmte Objektentfernung optimiert. Daher haben
Festbrennweiten auch immer eine bessere Wiedergabe als Zoom-Objektive. Die
merkt man aber erst richtig, wenn man bestimmte Problemfälle Fotografieren will:
wie zum Beispiel eine nebelige Landschaft, in der viele geringe Grauabstufungen
vorhanden sind; und erst recht wenn es dann noch um S/W-Fotografie geht.

Eine Nahlinse ist volglich immer die "unsaubere" Lösung, was natürlich nicht
heißen soll, dass man damit schlechte Fotos macht!

Optimal ist es einen "Umkehrring" und ein gutes Festbrennweiteobjektiv zu
nutzen. Ein Unkehrring ermöglicht es das Objektiv falsch herum auf die Kamera
zu setzen. Das Objektiv ist von der Filmseite bis zum Film auf kurze Entfernung
optimiert, während es von der großen Linse bis zum Objekt auf lange
Entfernungen optimiert ist. Kehren wir das nun um, und nutzen es für
Makroaufnahmen, dann haben wir wieder die Optimierung "Kurzentfernung",
diesmal Objekt/Objektiv und "Langentfernung" Objektiv/Film.

Von Nikon der Balgen ist zwar recht teuer, aber SEHR genau. mit diesem kann
man genaue Abbildungs-Maßstäbe errechnen. und bei diesem hat man auch die
Möglichkeit ein Objektiv umgekehrt einzuspannen.

Aber die große Frage ist, was will ich eigentlich machen!
Bin ich Profi, werde ich mich wahrscheinlich selten mit KB abgeben! Und das
ganze Nikon-Zeug ist wirklich nicht billig! Ich glaube von der 50ger Festbrennweite
hat Nikon 3 Objektive die zu DM-Zeiten einmal 500DM, dann 1400DM und eines
2100DM gekostet haben! Der Balgen kostete auch 800 DM! Die frage ist, ob man
so viel Geld für "mal testen" investieren will!

Um zu testen geht sicher auch die Nahlinse für 50€!


----------



## mike_h (18. März 2004)

*Makro Linsen*

Ich habe, wie Mortimer sagt, 3 Linsen (+1.+2,+4) und benutze sie gelegentlich auf meine C4040 mit Tubus CLA-5.
Die Ergebnisse sind toll - die Darstellung ist deutlich größer als ohne und die
Bildqualität ist gut.
Grundsätzlich -0,5--1,0 unterbelichtet kommt das Motiv gut und mit einer ausreichenden (bis sehr guten) Tiefenschärfe.

Ciao
Mike


----------

